# Any GOOD ideas?



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, so my friends car is an auto, and has been acting extremely sluggish, especially when it is not warmed up. It accelerates normal until it is 50% or greater throttle. The idle seems ok, and no vacuum leaks, so I'm thinking it needs a new cat, maybe an o2 sensor. Anyone smart have an idea?


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> Ok, so my friends car is an auto, and has been acting extremely sluggish, especially when it is not warmed up. It accelerates normal until it is 50% or greater throttle. The idle seems ok, and no vacuum leaks, so I'm thinking it needs a new cat, maybe an o2 sensor. Anyone smart have an idea?


injectors maybe the MAF. or some sensors in the tranny. just tryin' to help out here so im just guessin' the obvious. :givebeer:


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

also check the accessory belts.


----------

